# New Year's Contest



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is R Kapuaala's figure contest.


I've collected all the entries here: http://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/NYfigures08.html I went back to the archive to see if I've missed anything.


-------------------------


Thanks Tom, that is very handy indeed. BTW, I noticed after reviewing a few of the entries that they do not meet all the requirements of the entries. There are some fine entries that I would NOT like to see disqualified because they don't meet the complete description of an entry. 

I would also like to invite folks to begine scoring.
Remember, we need to use a 10 point vote system 1 being interesting 10 being interesting, 
technically challenging, 
artistically pleasing, 
original, 
Captures the holiday theme
People scoring the sculptures would need to qualify their scores with a brief description of how they arrived at their numerical value.
I know that sounds a little anal, but I want to be as fair as possible to all entries.


 ----


The rules:
[*]The contest will be from today, till *January 25th* and judging ends *January 31st* [*]The contestants must not be Chris Wallas or anyone who produces commercial figures or anyone related to me by marriage or blood [*]To enter you must post an image of your best seasonal figure (Xmas, hanaka, qwanza, makahiki, etc...) or your best self portrait to this topic. [*]All entries must include a short description of the materials used, the season they represent or why the contestant feels it is a good likeness of themselves. [*]Any entry lacking the appropriate description will have 10 points shaved off their over all score. [*]Contestants may enter no more than 3 figures [*]Judges will be anyone who reads this topic whether they be animal, vegetable or mineral [*]Judges will rate each image and assign a value of 1 - 10 based on what ever critera you want to use as long as there are no zeros, because in my own opinion there are not zeros where art is concerned. [*]It would be nice if judges explain why they are giveing a certain score to a piece [*]Judges must use the quote option when judging a piece so there can be no confusion what piece they are judging [*]Contestantants may not judge their own pieces [*]On *January 25th*  I will review all entries and votes, add them up, and then announce the winner on this topic by *January 31st* . [/list]


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Ughh! Are we scoring already? I was under the impression that we had until 1/16/08 to post an entry, so I _assumed _(I know)  that we wouldn't begin voting until then. Any thoughts?


Thanks,


Matt


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Voting *ends* Jan 11.


Better hurry and get your entry done/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Due to my getting sick and having two birthdays to prepare for (I make my gifts, I also do woodwork) I am withdrawing from the contest.  With the contest deadline being the 11th and the two birthdays being the 10th and 19th, I do not feel that I can complete everything.  Sorry/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/sad_smile.gif   However, the contest is a great idea /Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/lightbulb.gif and I wish all the contestants good luck /Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/thumbs_up.gif.*


*Becky*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think you have to withdraw if you haven't made an entry.


Hope you're feeling better or the birthdays might not be much fun.


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey Guys!*
*I have almost finished another figure! 
**It is the first I have done in over a year!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif*
*I know that there are lots of flaws, but it was a lot harder to have to keep stopping to figure out what Jason needed!
 now I used the normal Walas way of making her! ( big suprise there huh?) and I think she turn out well enough to post! I still need to get some better pics of her but have to wait until Steve gets home for that!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif*
* *
*http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Ms.pcentral/figures/mrs%20c.jpg*
* *
*and have to figure out how to post it picture itself!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif*


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello all, If its all right with everyone, I would like to change the *deadline* for entries. I would like to do this because:


*1. The site has changed and all the past post appear to be archived. 
2. Some folks want more time (Understandable) 
3. The original rules were modified some what (The word figure should refer to a Large Scale sculpture which can contain 1 or more figures as well as props) 
4. There isn't enough time to judge the final entries in the orginal rules *


*
*With that in mind, I am going to set the final date for entries at *January 25th *Judging will be done at anytime, but will end January 31st. Jack and I will review all entries to make sure they include the necessaary information (see the rules for posted by Torby to make sure you understand what is required) and tally up the scores for all entries. *Remeber 10 points get shaved off for not including the necessary information as described in the rules* so check your entries.


BTW: Thanks Tom for reposting this here.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Y, Nice job on the new lady. Did you make the Day Care building in the background or is that a store bought item. It sure is cute. 

Bob


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Y, I added your new lady to the web page. I'll change it when you get better photos and the baby gives you a chance


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

That works well for me too. As it look like I'll be out of town and out of touch quite a bit between now and the 24th of January. 
Also I have limited access to email so if anyone is trying to get in touch with me, Email through the forum would be the best way. 

Jack


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, 
Since it may be a bit before Y gets a chance to respond, I'll do it for her. The building is made by Dept 56 and is the "Peppermint Porch Daycare" from the Snow Village line. The picture was taken on our Snow Village Christmas display. 

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to vote or not?! While there have been some really neat entries posted I'm sorry but my vote goes to Y's Santa and Mrs. Claus figures. Not just because I'm married to her either! When she made the Santa figure it was instantly one of my favorites of all that she has made. He just has that right feel to him. Mrs. Claus was an instant favorite when I saw it too. There are alot of details that are somewhat lost in photos on her, from the slightly irredescent(sp?) white trim on the dress to the actual family names on "The List" she is holding! 

Steve


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve,


 I'm not sure you can vote for your wifes piece, but if you could, you would need to use the point system 1 to 10. For the sake of clarity, lets call it scoring. I probably said voting originally or in some follow up, but I meant scoring. That way you can vote on several pieces, as long as they are not your own, or your relatives and immediate families.


BTW:


 We are having a spot of foul weather here on the Central Coast of CA and my generator went out yesterday, and all the other generators in the stores sold out immediately.


 I woke up early this morning and tore my old generator down, but could not find the problem. I lucked out though and was able to buy a second generator which is now running. My access to the internet, and your access to my site, might be temporarily interrupted every 9 hours or so. and if this last more than a another day then every twenty hours to change filters plugs and oil according to the users manual /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

*Ok I finally was able to take some better pics!
I hope you like her! 
The hair was made with an entruding press, and the texture of the dress was a handle of a dentral tool! I think other that than it was similar as I can get to Chris' method. 
I chose to made a Mrs. Claus, to go with Santa, She has the list and has been checking it twice! (Santa forgot his glasses) At the top of the List is Jason, and then on the folds down toward the bottom are my littlest sister and my niece, Steve's name and mine are on it too!  Ok, I think that covers everything!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif*
*Y*


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

Y


Where are the pics you said you took?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


Have you evber tried a garlic press for hair.  It puts out some really neat squiggles./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


Becky


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard,


I figured I wouldn't be allowed a vote or score and that is exactly why I didn't include one in my last post, just in case. 


 


Becky,


Y said she couldn't figure out how to get the pics to post yet and I haven't even tried yet. Maybe tomorrow./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


 


Steve


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Y said she couldn't figure out how to get the pics to post yet and I haven't even tried yet. Maybe tomorrow.
Images are posted exactly the same way they were in the old forum using the [ img ] and [ /img ] tags (no spaces).  

 


The tags *must be in lower case.  Caps won't work.*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wathcing closely for your new photos!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've found that you can copy an image from an html by right clicking on the image. Then, if you use the reply option on the posts, and not the quick reply at the bottom of the page, you can paste the image right in the textarea without inserting BBC code or html. 
Also, I've found that BBC code no longer works, where as html does.


----------



## geno6309 (Jan 4, 2008)

Morning/afternoon/evening;


Thought I'd better get my entry in while I was thinking about it.


Wee Willy goes in the self portrait category.  He was built using the Chris Walas technique, meaning Sculpy over an aluminum foil armature.  incidently, it takes a lot of baking for a figure this size.  And the Brian Fayles painting method.  I've includes an image of the prototype for comparision.  Willy's beard is better trimmed and his belly is smaller but, he's a fair likeness. 


Over on the GN15.info forum, Michael Mott showed a few pictures of his developing 30mm 1/10 scale models and that inspired me to build Willy in 1/10.










































Willy is the first figure I've shown here, one of these days I'll get around to posting some of the 1/20th guys.


Gene Walker


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gene


That is a very good likeness./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  Well done!!/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/thumbs_up.gif


Becky


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Ms.pcentral/figures/Mrsc1.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/Ms.pcentral/figures/Mrsc2.jpg
Sorry, Jason is teething /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gifand Steve is sick /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gifso both of them are a little cranky,
but I think I was Jason when I was trying to post the pic!
Sorry
Y


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice indeed Gene, is that you?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

For the sake of easy viewing, here's Ys pics


----------



## geno6309 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice indeed Gene, is that you?


Oh yeah, that's me. Middle aged, extra large, extra portly. Living in Kansas and wishing it was a Pacific island. 

Gene


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

No harm in shaving off a few pounds as long as it looks like you still,,, which it does  
I'm wishing I was living on Pacific Island right now myself.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Woa! Gene is definitely raising the bar here/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif

That guy's terriffic. I love the glasses.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By geno6309 on 01/06/2008 3:39 PM 

Thought I'd better get my entry in while I was thinking about it.


Wee Willy goes in the self portrait category.  He was built using the Chris Walas technique, meaning Sculpy over an aluminum foil armature. 
































Now THAT'S impressive.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Indeed!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

apart from the fact, that the original seems to be a little less skinny, it is a really fine portrait!


----------



## geno6309 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for the positive comments. I think I've demonstrated here that the self image I sometimes carry in my head doesn't quite match the image I carry on my aching feet. 
Thanks again 
Gene Walker


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By geno6309 on 01/14/2008 8:51 AM
Thank you for the positive comments. I think I've demonstrated here that the self image I sometimes carry in my head doesn't quite match the image I carry on my aching feet. 
Thanks again 
Gene Walker

Now, is that what psychiatrists call "cognative desonance"?


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Richard

Would it be possible to get another added delay to the contest ?     I know, I know, I sound a bit like when I was in school......./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif     But for once, I am on the right way with this project, I would like to finish and present it........    The head is done , the body is positioned and filling up.     But I won't have enough time to detail and paint it for the 25th.......    So a bit more time would be welcomed....


Thanks, Gaétan


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Gaetan from Montreal on 01/22/2008 9:22 AM
Hello Richard

Would it be possible to get another added delay to the contest ?     I know, I know, I sound a bit like when I was in school......./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif     But for once, I am on the right way with this project, I would like to finish and present it........    The head is done , the body is positioned and filling up.     But I won't have enough time to detail and paint it for the 25th.......    So a bit more time would be welcomed....


Thanks, Gaétan

Gaetan,
 Let us know how much time you need, and we will get a general consencus from the rest of the entrants.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe it will be a Valentine's contest? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello guys

How about  a week more as in February 1st ?    That should be enough to permit me to finish and go through the painting.......


Thanks, Gaétan


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm done so it doesn't matter to me what the deadline is. The idea of prompting more people to do figures is the most important part of this. 

Bob


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By BnEgscale on 01/22/2008 8:36 PM
I'm done so it doesn't matter to me what the deadline is. The idea of prompting more people to do figures is the most important part of this. 

Bob 

Unless I hear otherwise from other entrants, I'm going to extend the deadline to Feb 1s and Feb 7 will be the cutt of on scoring pieces.


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks guys

I am getting on with it........   I hope be ready to paint  by the week end or early next week.....

Gaétan


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all!

I finally got enough time away from the hospital (Dad's surgery) and work to post these. I'm grateul for the extensions.

My nine-year-old daughter suggested a while back that she would like it if I made a sculpture of the two of us. She loves to fish, so I thought that could be the subject.

I had no idea how small her head would be in 1:20.3! 

Anyway, last night (before the pictures were taken, of course) my seven-year-old broke the cane pole I had carved out of butternut. I figured if I waited until I carved another it would never get posted, so instead I am holding a broken stick in our picture. I told her that it was a fantasy scene, not just because we were wearing turn of the century clothes, but because she was worming her own hook, something she has never done.
I kept hoping it would get warm enough to take the pic at the neighbor's pond, but that never happened./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif
These two would never have been born if it weren't for the time Chris Walas took to post his instructions.


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Nice Matt. 
I'm glad to see you back at making figures. 

Jack


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice going Matt. Now what you need to do is start your daughter into making figures for your railroad. Something else to do together between fishing trips and it is a rather inexpensive approach for spending time together. 

Bob


----------



## Ms. pcentral (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Job Matt!
Hope to see more from you!
Y


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are great, Matt! 

Wow, you're bold enough to make a figure of somebody specific *and* show it to them! 

You can see all the entries at www.outsidetrains.com/mls/NYFigures08.html


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job Matt. Too bad about the cane pole. I like the shot of the real you and daughter, I was thinking it would be cool if she could have worn the same color dress and did her hair the same, and you could have worn a similar color of paints as the sculptures. Then, you could have zoomed back aways from the figures revealing the your yard and taken 1 more shot, then the shot of you in your daughter dressed like the figures and crowded into that same chair


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jack!
Thanks. I have some other recent figures I hope to post soon. Hope to see you in chat soon...

Hi Bob!
I can't get the Sculpy out anymore without hearing at least one of the three (4,7,9 yrs) saying 'Daddy, can I make something, too?'
Emalyn (subject currently in question) has made several scultures, including a bird w/ nest and eggs, penguin, ballerina, heart and dog. She's very talented. I'll be posting them ASAP.

Thanks, Y. I love your work!

Thanks, Tom! You're one that got me started on this portion of our fantastic hobby - seeing all of your great ideas you bring to life.
    (I can show her because she's only nine)

Thank you Richard!  I wasn't sure how the butternut would weather, anyway, so I think I'll make the next one out of cedar. I found that the wife's hair looked like scale fishing line./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif
The figures will eventually be used in a turn of the century layout, so I didn't have much luck in the way of matching. I found that those are about the only brown pants I own. You can't really tell from that shot, but  the figure's hair is also braided. I asked, but she doesn't have a pink dress anyhthing like the figure's. Besides, it was about 20 degrees, so I'm not sure she would have had the right attitude.  In hind sight, I like your idea, and wish I had taken the pics with the figures in one of the chairs.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got around to making an engineer and fireman for my Bachmann Climax. The engineer's name is Matt and the fireman's is Casey. Don't ask me why, it just seemed right at the time they were being finished. The heads (faces) seem to have a mind of their own while I'm trying to shape something that wouldn't scare the heck out of everyone.

You'll notice the feet aren't complete, as I had to be able to maneuver them into place. I did notice the seats in the Climax were awfully high, so I removed and then lowered them. I think they are still a bit too high for scale, but the figures were already mostly built, so I sort of fudged a little on that./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

I also didn't go into a lot of detail, as most of it would never be seen, and I'm not very good at it anyway. At least it isn't a runaway train with no one in it any more!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif

Matt..








 

Casey..










Back view. The engineer may seem a little small, but he is a feisty ole cuss!










Matt, busy checking ahead for the next run.










Likewise, Casey is doing the same for his side.










I'm checking on both of them to make sure they aren't goofing off!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif








  

That concludes my entry for the contest.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A fine looking pair.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice figures, Bob! Lot's of character
I haven't made one for my Climax, yet but if it's anything like the engineer I made for the Connie, he will have to be a contortionist!   I understand your lack of feet.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice going Bob. Enough details to sell the picture. The really fine detail is mostly about the artist anyway, not the audience. 

Bob


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

OK, the new MLS site is back up and running.

What is the status of the contest?

Time to bring us all up to date.

Jim


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's voting time! 

All the entries are at http://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/NYfigures08.html 

A summary of the rules: 

1. Even if you entered a figure, you can judge, you just can't judge your own. 
2. The only people excluded from judging are Jack and myself. 
3. Judges have to use a 10 point judging system. No negative points 
4. You can judge 1 or all of the entries 
5. You must include the name of the entry, the points you are giving the entry and a brief (or long) explanation on why you think this person deserves those points. 
6. Judging will be conducted over a 7 day period and Jack and I will tally the points, deducted any from entries that don't meet the guidelines discussed previously and announce the first and second place winners 4 days after the judging stops.

Glad I thought to make a page. None have been lost in the server disaster and recovery.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Entries on Tom's Site 
This might help


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How to score? Well, I can't quite bring myself to take points off, so everybody starts with a 5 and I'll add points for things I like.

1 BnEgscale - Christmas engagement on park bench.  *8*
+1 for cute scene
+1 for seasonal theme
+1 for explaining techniques


2 BnEgscale - Santa on a train *7
*+1 for seasonal theme
+1 for natural pose

3 Gaétan - Air guitar *10* /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
+1 for self portrait
+1 for exelent sculpting
+1 for nuttyness
+1 for realistic pose
+1 for explaining technique, but you might have to see the old forum

4 Gene Walker - Gene Walker *9
*+1 for self portrait
+1 for great likeness
+1 for the glasses
+1 for matching outfit

5 Flattracker - Engine crew *5
*
6 Matt Vogt - Fishing with daughter *7
*+1 for self portrait
+1 for daughter's portrait

7 Rick Raively - Snoopy and Woodstock *6* - I love "Peanuts"
+1 for seasonal theme

8 Torby - Christmas Carolers
Na... I'm not going to give that brat a score/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif

9 Torby - Whose birthday is it, anyhow?
That guy again?

10 Yolanda *8
*+1 Seasonal
+1 Incredible beard
+1 Great detail on costume

11 Yolanda - Mrs Clause *7
*+1 Seasonal
+1 Overall Mrs. Clause appearance

I feel like I zonked Flattracker/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for starting off the scoring Tom, 
JUST A NOTE, 
- you can not score your own piece 
- you can not give negative points. Jack and I will deduct the necessary points for those entries that did not follow the guidelines.


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gifSure make us the Bad guys /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

Jack


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello guys 

Do I need to re-post my sculpting techniques ? They were posted extensively on the old forum and it looks that they are in limbo at the moment ....... 

Gaétan


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Gaetan, 
I've read them already, and I'm pretty sure Jack did since we both discussed using that putty you used.... say, might be a nice idea to repost the name of that product at least, so anyone interested in using it won't have to dig through the archives.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Come on folks. Not many days left to score, and we only have Tom's scores so far. Don't be shy


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok...I'll jump in. First off, all of these entries are *way* beyond my skill level. Closest I've come to this sort of thing is painting up some unpainted slot car figures I aquired a while back, and while I didn't do a completely terrible job...lets just say its a good thing those folks are going to be hidden away in a passenger car for the most part where onlookers will really have to strain themselves to get a good look. 

Because of that, all the contestants get a starting base of 5 points. I award points for two other main items: level of detail, and 'story element' - is the figure engaged in an activity that I can find believable or interesting in that context. 

BnEgscale 1) Christmas engagement on bench. Couple kissing, package next to the guy. Good detail, believable scene... 
+8 

BnEgscale 2) Santa on Locomotive. Good detail, particularly with the glasses...but the context just doesn't work for me. 
+6 

Gaetan - Man playing air guitar in front of mirror. Self potrait, excellent detail, believable scene. (I actually know some kids like this). 
+8 

Gene Walker - 'We Willy', self potrait, man with coffee cup. Very high level of detail - this really impressed me. No real story element, but I'd have no trouble imagining a guy like this posed on a porch or some such. 
+8 

Flattracker - pair of Engineers for Bachmann Climax - 'Matt' and 'Casey'. Detail is good, they fit where their supposed to go, but aside from that, they don't really do anything for me. 
+5 

Matt Vogt - Self potrait with daughter out fishing. Detail is good (allowing for missing fishing pole), very good 'story element', so on that basis... 
+7 

Rick Raively - Snoopy and Woodstock; snoopy playing Santa, with Woodstock done up as a reindeer. Good whimsical concept, but lacking a bit in the fine details. 
+6 

Torby 1) Four Christmas Carolers. (rule violation?). Detail very good, quality of singing obviousely low. Characters very expressive. 
+8 

Torby 2) Whose Birthday is it? - Santa in a nativity scene. A definite story element with good detail, but it just doesn't seem to 'fit'. 
+5 

Yolanda 1) Santa handing over a candy cane to a little girl. Detail good (though little girl is storebought figure) with a clear story element. 
+7 

Yolanda 2) Misses Claus going over the 'List'. Believable in context, detail work passable. 
+7 


Well, thats my contribution. Vic...your up next. Or maybe Blackburn. 

I better leave before I get lynched.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Thinker T. Don't be shy folks!


----------

